# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Mai Châu 2 ngày giá rẻ hấp dẫn

## lenhan

*TOUR DU LỊCH MAI CHÂU*
*Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm*
*Khởi hành: hàng ngày


**Tour du lịch Mai Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm hứa hẹn sẽ mang quý khách tới một không gian thoải mái, hấp dẫn mà không kém phần thu hút bới không gian cảnh quan cũng như văn hóa đặc sắc nới đây.*
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH MAI CHÂU
*
*Ngày 1 : Hà nội – Mai Châu ( Bữa trưa, tối )
*
*07h30-8h00*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách ở khu Phố Cổ khởi hành tour du lịch Mai Châu.
*10h00*: Nghỉ dừng chân ở Lương Sơn – HB, tại đây quý khách đã có thể chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi rừng Tây Bắc, hay những sản vật địa phương
*11h00*: Dừng chân trên đèo *Thung Khe* để chụp ảnh và ngắm cảnh rừng núi hùng vỹ của Hòa Bình
*12h15* : Quý khách tới Bản Lác dùng bữa trưa truyền thống ngay tại ngôi nhà sàn của người *Thái trắng* (có đồ chay cho du khách), quý khách nghỉ ngơi trước khi bắt đầu thăm quan Mai Châu cùng hướng dẫn viên.
*13h00 – 16h00* : Quý khách tham gia chương trình khám phá thung lũng* Mai Châu*bằng xe đạp, thăm những ngôi nhà sàn nhỏ xinh của người Thái để tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa, phong tục tập quán độc đáo của họ. Cùng đạp xe băng qua những cánh đồng, qua những bản làng. Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách tới thăm những gian hàng thổ cẩm, cùng học cách dệt thổ cẩm của người Thái, quý khách cũng có thể mua cho mình những món quà đặc biệt này làm kỷ niệm hay tặng cho người thân.
*16h00-18h00*: Thời gian để quý khách đạp xe tự do, mua sắp chụp ảnh lưu niệm
*18h00*: Ăn tối tại ngôi nhà truyền thống của người Thái, thưởng thức các món ăn dân tộc
*19h30:* Xem và tham gia cùng người Thái múa hát truyền thống, uống rượu cần.

*Ngày 2 : Tham quan chợ địa phương và leo núi thăm hang động( Bữa sáng, trưa )
*
*07h30-08h00*: Quý khách thức dậy ngắm cảnh bình minh, tận hưởng những giây phút tĩnh lặng, yên bình trước khi có điểm tâm nhẹ
*8h30-11h3*: Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách thăm khu chợ địa phương trong thị trấn Mai Châu. Thăm hang Chiều với 1000 bậc đá.
*12h15 – 15h00*: Quý khách trở lại* bản Lác* dùng bữa trưa, sau đó là thời gian thăm quan tự do của quý khách.
*15h00*: Tạm biệt Mai Châu xinh đẹp, quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội
*19h00:* Xe và HDV đưa quý khách tới khách sạn khu Phố Cổ

*GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH MAI CHÂU: 1.350.000 VNĐ
*
*GIÁ BAO GỒM
*
·         Xe du lịch chất lượng cao, điều hòa.
·         Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, tận tình
·         Vận chuyển và bảo quản đồ
·         Bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn ở Bản Lác
·         Phòng nghỉ theo chương trình tour
·         Vé thắng cảnh,vé vào khu du lịch
·         Xe đạp để đi thăm quan bản làng
·         Văn nghệ, rượu cần
*
GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
*
·         Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhân
·         Thuế VAT (khách hàng có nhu cầu lấy hóa đơn vui lòng trả thêm 10%VAT)
*
QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU
*
·         Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.
·         Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
·         Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
·         02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé
*CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ:
Mrs Nhàn: 0975130889
Thanglong holiday
Hotline: 0977535669*

----------


## congnghedichvu2014

chúc bác năm mới buôn may bán tốt, làm ăn thành công hơn nhiều các năm khác

----------


## lenhan

thanks bạn nha! :Boff:

----------


## lenhan

Tour khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Tour Mai Châu 2 ngày giá rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu - Hòa Bình

----------


## lenhan

Múa xòe quạt

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu - mảnh đất đầy hứa hẹn

----------


## lenhan

Hãy tham gia tour Mai Châu để khám phá nét đẹp văn hóa của người Thái

----------


## lenhan

*Chơi gì ở Mai Châu:

Mai Châu là một thung lũng nhỏ nằm dưới đèo Thung Khe, nơi có rất nhiều bản làng người Thái sinh sống. Các hoạt động chính khi đi Mai Châu các bạn có thể thực hiện:*- Đi bộ (trekking) hoặc Đi xe đạp vòng quanh các bản làng: bản Lác, bản Pom Coong, bản Văn, bản Nhót (các bản chính).
- Đi thăm Hang Chiều, Hang Mỏ Luông.
- Tối có thể thuê văn công của bản đến diễn, xem mùa Xòe, múa Mông, các làn điệu dân ca Thái.
- Đi xa hơn bằng xe máy: đi dọc theo quốc lộ 6 cũ, đến hồ Sông Đà, phong cảnh đẹp, trên đường đi có Thác nước (đi trong ngày).
- Từ Mai Châu bạn có thể đi xe máy vào Pù Luông rồi trở ra (nếu bạn đi ô tô đến thì thuê xe máy tại bản rồi đi).

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu - Hòa Bình

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá vẻ đẹp của người Thái với tour du lịch Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Mai Châu
*
Mai Châu là một điểm đến cho những ai thích du lịch phong cảnh, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch văn hóa. Một điểm đến đầy đủ những phong cách du lịch, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của nhiều đối tượng và sở thích khác nhau. Đây cũng là một điểm đến rất phù hợp với Sinh Viên, các bạn có thể tổ chức đốt lửa trại, team building, tổ chức các hoạt động xã hội giúp dân cư địa phương.
Mai Châu còn là điểm trung chuyển đi Pù Luông và Mộc Châu. Hầu như các chuyến du lịch đi Mộc Châu đều dành thêm 1 ngày tại Mai Châu..

----------


## lenhan

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Mai Châu
*
Mai Châu là một điểm đến cho những ai thích du lịch phong cảnh, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch văn hóa. Một điểm đến đầy đủ những phong cách du lịch, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của nhiều đối tượng và sở thích khác nhau. Đây cũng là một điểm đến rất phù hợp với Sinh Viên, các bạn có thể tổ chức đốt lửa trại, team building, tổ chức các hoạt động xã hội giúp dân cư địa phương.
Mai Châu còn là điểm trung chuyển đi Pù Luông và Mộc Châu. Hầu như các chuyến du lịch đi Mộc Châu đều dành thêm 1 ngày tại Mai Châu..

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Mai Châu hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Các hoạt động vui chơi

*- Đến Mai Châu có lẽ chỉ có cái thú là đốt lửa trại. Dịch vụ đốt lửa trại ở Mai Châu rất chuyên nghiệp. Bạn sẽ được phục vụ từ A – Z, chỉ cần đặt với chủ nhà sàn là đến đêm bạn đã có 1 đống lửa trại, thậm chí còn phục vụ cả loa thùng… Đừng quên mang theo ít ngô, khoai, mía để nướng sẽ rất tuyệt.
- Ngoài ra, bạn có thể thuê sạp để nhảy bên lửa trại cũng rất vui.
- Ở Mai Châu, mọi ngừơi đi xem hàng chụp ảnh thoải mái với các mặt hàng lưu niệm ở đó nhưng không mua cũng không việc gì cả. Nếu thích, bạn cũng có thể thuê những bộ váy dân tộc nhiều màu sắc, rực rỡ để chụp ảnh.

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Mai Châu 2 ngày hứa hẹn nhiều điều thú vị

----------


## lenhan

*Đường lên Mai Châu*
*Từ Hà Nội, theo đường quốc lộ số 6, qua thị trấn Xuân Mai, qua TP. Hoà Bình, vượt con dốc Cun dài 12km, qua huyện Cao Phong, qua Huyện Tân Lạc, qua đèo Thung Khe là tới Thung Lũng Mai Châu. Từ trên đỉnh núi, du khách phóng tầm mắt thấy thị trấn Mai Châu hiện ra trước mắt với những nóc san sát ngay dưới thung lũng. Xa xa là những bản làng của người Thái bên những triền núi với những ngôi nhà sàn đặc trưng của người nơi đây.*

----------


## lenhan

*Ăn uống*
Thông thường thì nhà sàn nào ở Mai Châu cũng đều có chỗ nấu ăn phục vụ khách luôn bên dưới. Bạn có thể đặt theo suất họ nấu cho mình. Bạn gọi món tùy theo yêu cầu. Đặc sản Mai Châu có nhiều nhưng ngon hơn cả vẫn là xôi nếp trong ống lam ăn với thịt gà đồi, lợn Mường, cá suối hấp lá dong, su su luộc chấm muối vừng…Bạn cũng đưng quên đặt thêm 1 ché rượu cần để thưởng thức. Theo như người dân sống nơi đây thì thứ rượu được dùng nhiều nhất là Mai Hạ. Cùng nâng ly rượu Mai Hạ thưởng thức thịt lợn nướng cùng gà đồi luộc thì quả là sung sướng. Người Mai Châu tuy làm dịch vụ nhưng rất hiền lành và thật thà.

----------


## lenhan

Hành trình khám phá Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Mai Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm hứa hẹn nhiều điều lí thú

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Mai Châu hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu 2 ngày 1 đêm du lịch hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Xôi nếp nương - đặc sản Mai Châu*

Xôi nếp Mai Châu được làm từ gạo nếp nương. Nếp được ngâm từ 4-5 giờ sau đó để ráo nước cho vào xửng đổ một lượng nước sôi vào đáy nồi đặt xửng lên trên nồi sao cho nguyên liệu trong nồi tiếp xúc nhiều nhất với hơi nước nhưng không bị chạm vào nước

----------


## lenhan

* Phong cảnh thung lũng Mai Châu*Khi lên đến đỉnh đèo, không ai qua đây là không dừng lại ngắm cảnh. Huyện lỵ Mai Châu xinh đẹp hiện ra dưới tầm mắt du khách: một thung lũng xanh rờn cây lá, đồng lúa và những nếp nhà sàn đều tăm tắp như xếp hàng chào đón khách. 
Từ Hà Nội đi 70km đến thị xã Hoà Bình. Đi tiếp 60km nữa đến Mai Châu. Ở đoạn đường thứ hai này bạn sẽ vượt qua dốc Cun dài 15km. Gọi là dốc nhưng không phải một lần lên dốc là xong, thực ra đây là một đèo cao, có lúc tưởng như ôtô đang đi vào một biển mây.
Nhà sàn ở đây cao ráo, sạch sẽ. Sàn nhà cách mặt đất khoảng 1,5m bằng những cột gỗ chắc chắn. Khách đến nhà xin mời múc nước rửa chân trước khi bước lên cầu thang. Sàn nhà bằng tre hoặc bương. Mái nhà lợp lá gồi hoặc lá mây. Các cửa sổ trong nhà có kích thước khá lớn để đón gió mát và cũng là nơi để chủ nhà treo các giò hoa phong lan, lồng chim cảnh.
Một khung dệt vải thổ cẩm được đặt cạnh một ô cửa sổ. Đây là nơi làm việc của cô con gái lớn. Người con trai hỏi vợ chỉ cần nhìn lên giá xếp chăn đệm gối sạch sẽ với những màu sắc hoa văn trang trí là biết được sự chăm chỉ và tài nữ công của người vợ tương lai. Còn cô gái, muốn biết về người con trai sắp làm chồng mình thì hãy nhìn lên các cột nhà, nếu thấy vô số vảy cá to và nhất là nhiều đuôi cá dán lên cột thì hãy yên tâm là người con trai trong nhà này lao động giỏi, bắt được nhiều cá.
Du khách sẽ được chủ nhà trải chiếu hoa mời ngồi, rồi bày ra giữa chiếu một vò rượu cần bằng nếp cẩm. Còn bà chủ nổi lửa đồ xôi trong cái chõ cao lênh khênh của người Thái. Nhìn qua cửa sổ bạn sẽ thấy ở dưới đất có một ao cá nhỏ hình vuông sát chân cột nhà, những con cá đang bơi lặn ăn mồi trong nước ao trong vắt. Ông chủ sẽ dành cho bạn quyền chỉ vào con cá nào, ông sẽ bắt đúng con đó cho vào nồi cháo cá.
Một đêm nghỉ lại ở nhà sàn Mai Châu, bạn sẽ được xem múa, hát, nghe nhạc cồng chiêng.

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Lễ hội Mai Châu - Lễ hội Cầu Mưa (Dân tộc Thái)**Thời gian*: Tháng 4 âm lịch.

*Địa điểm*: Huyện Mai Châu, tỉnh Hòa Bình.

*Mục đích*: vào tháng ba, tháng tư hằng năm, hễ trời đại hạn là người Thái ở Mai Châu (Hòa Bình) lại tổ chức ngày hội cầu mưa.Hội cầu mưa của người Thái ở Mai Châu được mở vào những đêm trăng quầng đỏ của tháng 3, tháng 4 âm lịch. Mọi người đi hát cầu mưa ở khắp các nhà trong bản, rồi rước đuốc vòng quanh bản.Vào dịp tổ chức hội cầu mưa, hầu như mọi sinh hoạt của người Thái đều hướng cả vào việc cầu mưa. Trai gái yêu nhau cũng tạm gác những lời hát tỏ tình giao duyên dành lời ước ao cho hạt mưa rơi. Giọng hát gieo vừng, gieo kê (bán pháng bán ngà) vọng từ núi này sang núi khác đều một lời cầu mưa tha thiết. Trong lễ hội, mọi người ca hát để cầu mưa, nhà nhà đốt đuốc quanh làng.

----------


## lenhan

*Lễ hội Cồng Chiêng (Dân tộc Mường)**Thời gian*: Vào những ngày Xuân, ngày Tết, những ngày hội vui*Mục đích*: Chúc Tết hay chúc mừng các gia đình,  chúc làm ăn phát đạt và bình an.Đây là hội lớn còn được gọi là lễ hội Xéc Bùa của dân tộc Mường, Hòa Bình. Xéc Bùa là xách cồng chiêng đi hát của các phường Bùa. Phường Bùa gồm những người biết hát và biết đánh cồng chiêng. Khi đi chúc Tết hay chúc mừng các gia đình, phường đi theo thứ tự, đánh chiên, đọc thơ theo lối ứng khẩu, ca ngợi gia chủ, chúc làm ăn phát đạt và bình an. Chủ nhà mang lễ vật ra cùng hát đối đáp. Phường đi hết nhà này sang nhà khác.Các bài hát chúc mừng nói chung và hát Xéc Bùa nói riêng thường đóng vai trò cầu chúc, chào mừng đúng như tên gọi của nó. Và vì thế, những bài ca như thế này thường mang phong cách ngợi ca với những giọng điệu, ngôn từ chứa đựng nhiều nét lạc quan, vui tươi. Cả phường bùa, ít thì năm - sáu người, nhiều thì có đến vài chục người, tay xách cồng vừa đi vừa đánh, kéo đến một gia chủ nào đó hát mừng. Người hát chúc mừng chủ nhà giàu sang.Tục hát Xéc Bùa được đồng bào Mường thể hiện với những nét vẻ văn hoá độc đáo. Hát Xéc Bùa bộc lộ tâm lý tình cảm vui tươi sôi nổi, hồn nhiên của những người nghệ sĩ dân gian. Những yếu tố trữ tình, tự sự và diễn xướng nghi lễ đan cài vào nhau khá linh hoạt tạo nên sắc thái đa dạng đầy hấp dẫn.

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Tour Mai Châu 2 ngày siêu rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Hãy cùng tham gia tour nhân dịp 30.4 để có những cơ hội đặc biệt

----------


## lenhan

*Bản Lác - Mai Châu*

Từ Hà Nội đi 70km đến thành phố Hoà Bình. Ði tiếp 60km nữa đến Mai Châu. Ở chặng thứ hai du khách sẽ vượt qua dốc Cun dài 12km. Đoạn đường này trước đây quanh co, uốn lượn rất nguy hiểm nhưng hiện nay đã được đầu tư xây dựng mở rộng hơn và dễ dàng cho du khách qua lại. Khi lên đến đỉnh dốc, du khách qua đây lần đầu thường dừng lại ngắm cảnh. Đi tiếp đến đèo Thung Nhuối, từ trên đèo cao bạn đã thấy thung lũng Vàng, huyện lỵ Mai Châu xinh đẹp hiện ra dưới tầm mắt, một thung lũng với màu xanh của ruộng đồng, những nếp nhà của một thị trấn xinh xắn.

Tới thăm bản Lác, nhà sàn ở đây cao ráo, sạch sẽ. Sàn nhà cách mặt đất khoảng 2m bằng những cột gỗ chắc chắn. Khách đến nhà xin mời múc nước rửa chân trước khi bước lên cầu thang. Sàn nhà bằng tre hoặc bương. Mái nhà lợp lá gồi hoặc lá mây. Các cửa sổ trong nhà có kích thước khá lớn để đón gió mát và cũng là nơi để chủ nhà treo các giò hoa phong lan, lồng chim cảnh. Một khung dệt vải thổ cẩm được đặt cạnh một ô cửa sổ. Ðây là nơi làm việc của cô con gái lớn. Người con trai hỏi vợ chỉ cần nhìn lên giá xếp chăn đệm gối sạch sẽ với những màu sắc hoa văn trang trí là biết được sự chăm chỉ và tài nữ công của người vợ tương lai. Còn cô gái, muốn biết về người con trai sắp làm chồng mình thì hãy nhìn lên các cột nhà, nếu thấy vô số vảy cá to và nhất là nhiều đuôi cá dán lên cột thì hãy yên tâm là người con trai trong nhà này lao động giỏi, bắt được nhiều cá. Bạn là khách, sẽ được ông chủ nhà trải chiếu hoa mời ngồi, rồi bày ra giữa chiếu một vò rượu cần bằng nếp cẩm. Còn bà chủ nổi lửa đồ xôi trong cái chõ cao lênh khênh của người Thái. Nhìn qua cửa sổ bạn sẽ thấy ở dưới đất có một ao cá nhỏ hình vuông sát chân cột nhà, những con cá đang bơi lặn ăn mồi trong nước ao trong vắt. Ông chủ sẽ dành cho bạn quyền chỉ vào con cá nào, ông sẽ bắt đúng con đó cho vào nồi cháo cá. Một đêm nghỉ lại ở nhà sàn Mai Châu, bạn sẽ được xem múa, hát, nghe nhạc cồng chiêng.

----------


## lenhan

Thung lũng Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Tour Mai Châu hấp dẫn nhân dịp 30.4

----------


## lenhan

Nhà Sàn ở Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Văn nghệ bản Lác

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá mảnh đát Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Người Thái Mai Châu*

Người Thái ở Mau Châu hiện nay vẫn làm kinh tế bằng cách trồng lúa nước, dệt vải thổ cẩm, chăn nuôi và một số hộ gia đình đã mạnh dạn đầu tư kinh doanh phục vụ cho khách du lịch. Sản phẩm dệt thổ cẩm của người Thái đặc biệt được yêu thích bởi những màu sắc tinh tế và công đoạn thực hiện hoàn toàn thủ công khiến cho khách thăm quan rất thích thú, tò mò.

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------

